

"The more people do, the more society develops, the more problems arise." - rudenoise
http://www.joelhughes.co.uk/blog/2009/07/the-more-people-do-the-more-society-develops-the-more-problems-arise/
The title of this post is an excerpt (from an excerpt) of a quote by Masanobu Fukuoka. Sometimes the best solutions involve removing some of the previous innovations.
======
balding_n_tired
You have to be over 50 to have run in the era before heavily cushioned running
shoes; they came in about the time that the running boom took off. Comparing
injury rates before 1975 and after requires that one take many factors into
account, including body types and running surfaces. Most of us are running
along asphalt and concrete, not east African savannah.

~~~
rudenoise
I'm using the shoe industry as an illustration of creating solutions to
problems created by the previous solution.

In the case of shoes it seems silly that MBT shoes claim to allow you to walk
"barefoot", my point is "what's wrong with your actual bare foot"?

In addition to your point I, recording of sports injuries was probably unheard
of before the sports industry got going.

